# Tv Series Your Watching Now?



## Smells Fishy (14 May 2017)

Currently its Outlander for me but I'm on the last episode which I'll watch tonight and I haven't got anything else lined up. I have Amazon prime so can watch all of what they have to offer, the last time I used it was months ago tho. Been on a crazy Netflix binge, watched all the Breaking Bad series which has caused me and my partner to call eachother bitch thanks to Jesse lol. I did get into Call Sol which is a spin off of BB but that died thanks to the "Lerds" I'm watching now. 

Cheers.


----------



## kadoxu (15 May 2017)

I have quite a list:

Empire
The Walking Dead
Fear The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
Preacher
The Big Bang Theory
New Girl
2 Broke Girls
Modern Family
Marco Polo
Grey's Anatomy
Shameless (US version)
Old but still good:

Friends
How I Met Your Mother
True Blood
The Mentalist
House (aka Dr. House)


----------



## KipperSarnie (15 May 2017)

I got hooked on "The Last kingdom" but that is about it!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2017)

Even more to list than kadoxu lol

I have 353 TV series at the moment on my server lol

Recently watch Bates Motel which is a prequel to the movie Psycho which was quite interesting.

Fargo is awesome
Billions
American Gods is getting interesting
Gold Rush for some reason addicted to this! lol
Better Call Saul
Homeland
Designated Survivor
Legion
Goliath was really cool
The Exorcist scaryy!!
Westworld really enjoyed it.

to name but a few!!

Maybe I should watch less and scape a little more! lol


----------



## Smells Fishy (15 May 2017)

kadoxu said:


> I have quite a list:
> 
> Empire
> The Walking Dead
> ...



Fear The Walking Dead is a good suggestion since I've watched all the Walking Dead I can for free, sod paying £30 to watch the new season, I'll wait till it's for free.


----------



## Smells Fishy (15 May 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> Even more to list than kadoxu lol
> 
> I have 353 TV series at the moment on my server lol
> 
> ...



Yeah I loved Fargo, crazy stuff that it's a true story. You might like True Detective then, I've only watched the first season but it was great, especially with Matthew McConaughey and Woody Harrelson in it.


----------



## mort (16 May 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> Yeah I loved Fargo, crazy stuff that it's a true story. You might like True Detective then, I've only watched the first season but it was great, especially with Matthew McConaughey and Woody Harrelson in it.



If you're talking about the first season of fargo that mirrors the film then it "true story" credentials were a inside joke. The cons claimed it was based on truth when promoting the film but no one checked and they admitted later that it wasn't if I remember correctly.

I don't watch much telly though so can't recommend anything.


----------



## Smells Fishy (17 May 2017)

I wasn't aware there was a movie, checked what you're saying out tho and man it sucks. Lies just for a bit more publicity.

I don't watch any telly since I don't have a tv. To me tv, it's a bit like when you by a magazine ever few pages its crap advertisement and there s so much absolute sh1t like Made In Chelsea. Cringe not nice.


----------



## rebel (18 May 2017)

Wow that's a lot of tv @kardoxu and @LondonDragon!!! How do you guys even get any daily activities done????


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 May 2017)

I'm not really big in to TV series but we're steadily working our way through Downton Abbey...seen most of it already, but it's well worth another view.
And I'm looking forward to Weds June 21st; the day season 7 Game of Thrones is premiered


----------



## Mark Green (18 May 2017)

Just finished watching Ricky & Morty series, great show and full of adult humour.
Suits is another good series, westworld and Legion.


----------



## kadoxu (18 May 2017)

rebel said:


> Wow that's a lot of tv @kardoxu and @LondonDragon!!! How do you guys even get any daily activities done????


We don't! 

Sleeping (not much), working, UKAPS and TV is the way to go!


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2017)

rebel said:


> Wow that's a lot of tv @kardoxu and @LondonDragon!!! How do you guys even get any daily activities done????


Hence the tank is still empty!!


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jul 2017)

The Handmaids's Tale was quite good recently 

Preacher is also back and as crazy as ever!

Fargo latest season not as good as previous!

Bellevue was ok!

Wolf Creek not bad at all!

Cardinal was quite good.

Can't wait for Game of Thrones!!!  tank still empty......


----------



## geoffbark (2 Jul 2017)

last TV series I watched was Life on Mars   Not a big TV watcher!


----------



## rebel (4 Jul 2017)

I am checking out the inbetweeners. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (4 Jul 2017)

Vikings and Suits are very good too, well worth a watch IMO.
 Tried Frontier recently - great potential but bit pants


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jul 2017)

Zeus. said:


> Suits are very good too


Enjoyed the first 2 seasons, then got a little too much about just two guys! stopped at the end of season 3!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Jul 2017)

Narcos is quite good, series about the life of Pablo Escobar and Sons of Anarchy another addictive one with many twists and turns.  I'm a late adopter on Breaking Bad but I tend to not watch much TV other than documentaries and political stuff.

Tend to watch Netflix box series just on Friday night with a few beers. I have no attention span so if something doesn't grab me in the first half hour I usually give up on it. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryf77 (26 Oct 2017)

Preacher


----------



## Gerryf77 (26 Oct 2017)

Also "blacklist"


----------



## Lgtuk (27 Oct 2017)

I love a good old dose of zombies or end of the world stuff  good to be prepared.....

Currently watching
The walking dead
Fear the walking dead
Z nation
The Orville
Family guy

Was watching
The 100 (that's finished I think)
Street outlaws (no idea why but got hooked)


----------



## foxfish (27 Oct 2017)

Stranger Things... second series starts tomorrow!


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2017)

Lgtuk said:


> The walking dead
> Z nation


Which do you prefer?


foxfish said:


> Stranger Things... second series starts tomorrow!


Looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Edvet (27 Oct 2017)

Tanked, Fish Tank Kings..............................nah kidding Man, are they bad...........


----------



## Lgtuk (28 Oct 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> Which do you prefer?
> 
> Looking forward to this one!!



Ahhh that's feels like you just asked me do I like beer or chocolate better????????  

First seasons of walking dead deffo really gritty. I think I liked z nation better ish but the new season just started and it seems a bit slow. But then the new walking dead Negan war has just started and the first episode was really good. Only thing with walking dead is it's less and less about zombies, they are just an inconvenience in the background whilst z nation zombies are evolving and getting worse.

They both pitch to my favourite from season to season but the look at zombie apocalypse from 2 completely different angles.


----------



## MooseOnDaLoose (9 Nov 2017)

Currently hitting up:

Star Trek: Discovery (its just getting good) - Netflix
Man in the high castle - Amazon Video
MasterChef Professionals - BBC
Rick & Morty - Netflix
Gotham - Netflix
12 Monkeys - Netflix


----------



## tayloss (10 Nov 2017)

Just a couple of series :-

Designated Survivor
Stranger Things 2
Star Trek: Discovery
12 Reason Why
Strike Back Season 6
MasterChef Professionals


----------



## zozo (10 Nov 2017)

I like The walking dead..  Seems endless and still not bored by it..
Stranger Things i already finished both seasons. Liked it.
Star Trek Discovery 
Designatod survivor.. Actualy don't know why i like it. Keith is still whispering. It's 24 in the whitehouse only difference is he wears a suite. Could have been titled 24 desk job on different set.
Shannara Chronicals is also entertaining, a bit Lord of the Rings the series.. 
And of course The curse of Oak Island.. Amazing to see the millions fly just to find nothing.(yet)


----------



## Edvet (10 Nov 2017)

zozo said:


> The curse of Oak Island


They could have done 4 seasons in 13 1/2 minute


----------



## zozo (10 Nov 2017)

Edvet said:


> They could have done 4 seasons in 13 1/2 minute


Season 5 started this week. These guys must swim in money, to see what they all come up with. You also must be completely crazy if you have millions and than spend it on this. They could have build their own island buy now and still have enough money left to hide a treasure.  Still watching with half an eye during a game of chess. I like mysteries.


----------



## tayloss (10 Nov 2017)

zozo said:


> I like The walking dead..  Seems endless and still not bored by it..
> Stranger Things i already finished both seasons. Liked it.
> Star Trek Discovery
> Designatod survivor.. Actualy don't know why i like it. Keith is still whispering. It's 24 in the whitehouse only difference is he wears a suite. Could have been titled 24 desk job on different set.
> ...


Actually you are quite right in that its President Jack Bauer  - The looks, voice and actings is very much 24!


----------



## zozo (10 Nov 2017)

tayloss said:


> Actually you are quite right in that its President Jack Bauer  - The looks, voice and actings is very much 24!



Yes that 24 is his everlasting shadow i guess, he's a type cast.. i can remember the thriller movie Mirrors.. That was the Jack Bauer horror show.. And not so long ago a western with his dad. Cowboy Jack.. He kinda plays himself all the time.. Still he's watchable, i kinda like his character.


----------



## MooseOnDaLoose (10 Nov 2017)

Yea designated surviver is weird to watch because of the jack bauer thing.  Also the orville.  Everytime Seth talks all I hear is Brian the dog.


----------



## zozo (10 Nov 2017)

I once saw a movie with Mister bean (Rowan Atkinson) in the lead role.. It was a serious movie about realy car driving or something.. But in a way how hard he tried not to be a comedian, it was very strange to watch and not constantly see mister beans goofiness.. But he realy is a good actor.


----------



## MooseOnDaLoose (10 Nov 2017)

I watch Rowan Atikinson doing shakespeare.  had the same feeling at the beginning; by the end you knew he was a a very good actor.


----------



## OllieNZ (10 Nov 2017)

Another not on the list that's worth checking out is Lucifer, about a cop in LA who's partner is literally the devil and yes he does wear Prada.


----------



## techfool (10 Nov 2017)

Blue Planet II of course! I did not know shrimp were so widespread.


----------



## foxfish (10 Nov 2017)

I might watch my first Christmas movie tomorrow!


----------



## Silviu Man (10 Nov 2017)

"Columbo", full seazons.
Then after, "Cosmos - A personal Voyage".
And, of course, old british series : "Great Expectations", "David Copperfield", "Nicholas Nickleby", "Jane Eyre" a.s.o. 
But, I am probable too old ...


----------



## rebel (10 Nov 2017)

Lately I have been listening to old XFM ramblings of Gervais, Pilkington and lanky freak Merchant.


----------



## zozo (10 Nov 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> old british series


"Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em", i remember from my younger days..  
And "Are you been served" also hillarious.


----------



## MooseOnDaLoose (10 Nov 2017)

One of the my all time favourites that I missed (since someone mentioned Columbo, love a bit of Columbo on a sunday afternoon)...

Rockford files... I wasn't even born when this was out but it was repeated in the 90s and I binged the lot.  Got it on DVD somewhere and think the soundtrack and the good ole' punch em in the gut violence is cracking


----------



## Lgtuk (19 Nov 2017)

Has anyone just started watching the new Punisher series? I have watched the first 2 episodes so far and I must admit I am hooked


----------



## foxfish (19 Nov 2017)

Yeah it’s good...


----------



## Lgtuk (19 Nov 2017)

foxfish said:


> Yeah it’s good...


Just about to watch episode 3


----------



## rogerflash (5 Apr 2018)

I'm not original, like many watch the Game of Thrones.


----------



## darrensp (7 Apr 2018)

Has anyone watched power on Netflix? 

Not everyone’s cup of tea but i’m nearly finished season 2 and I barely ever watch tv


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Apr 2018)

zozo said:


> "Some Mothers Do 'Ave 'Em", i remember from my younger days..
> And "Are you been served" also hillarious.


Crikey, that's going back to the dark days of the 70s not a great time in British history. Power cuts, unending industrial action - unions holding the country to ransom, the Cold War, painfully wide flares, Blue Nun and Black Tower cooling in the fridge ...just as well we had the likes of Mrs Slocombe and her pussycat for a bit of light entertainment.



My favourite from that era is definitely Dad's Army though...


----------



## zozo (7 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Crikey, that's going back to the dark days of the 70s not a great time in British history. Power cuts, unending industrial action - unions holding the country to ransom, the Cold War, painfully wide flares, Blue Nun and Black Tower cooling in the fridge ...just as well we had the likes of Mrs Slocombe and her pussycat for a bit of light entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite from that era is definitely Dad's Army though...


----------



## Angus (7 Apr 2018)

I love a bit of Allo Allo myself.  currently watching The Walking Dead, and a piratey series called Black Sails.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2018)

darrensp said:


> Has anyone watched power on Netflix?


Its pretty cool  

Altered Carbon - Netflix masterpiece, not to be missed!
Been hooked recently on Hap and Lenard!
Started watching Krypton, if you like that comic stuff you will enjoy it, ok so far!
Billions, great TV series and new season just started 
Nailed it! - The most hilarious baking show on Netflix!! lol
Collateral - Great start, bit dull towards the end!
Save Me - Was good, but hard to stomach at time due to subject!
The Detour - Funny and so politically incorrect! 
Kiri - Good British series 
Rellik - another British, mind bending series that is played backwards! 
Black Mirror 0 if you never seen this where have you been? great new season 
Stranger Things - Awesome second season also 

To name some of the most recent I have seen! lol


----------



## zozo (7 Apr 2018)

LondonDragon said:


> Altered Carbon - Netflix masterpiece, not to be missed!


Absolutely.. 

Recently seen <Godless> also is a good ride.. 

And the The Frankenstein Chronicles starts a bit with a ** but soon it evolves in a completely unexpected different take on the original story..


----------



## foxfish (7 Apr 2018)

Googlebox


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Apr 2018)

I'm just starting to get in to this whole box set thing and I've a lot of catching up to do, so it seems.
Most recently I watched season 1 of Wynonna Earp and assorted Marvel character series like Jessica Jones, Luke Cage and Iron Fist etc.
Before that I binged out on Californication, which was a blast, the writing is excellent and David Duchovny slips in to the role way to easily, I guess it's a slice of what Hollywood is really like for some.
Now I'm watching Designated Survivor which so far is pretty darn good. And Black Mirror, which is like a reboot of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Goose157 (7 Apr 2018)

I am just on series 3 Star Trek (Netflix)- its an oldie but absolute classic - must have watched it many times now but never get bored...as a kid i first watched in the early 70’s with mum and dad...been hooked ever since! Lol....


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2018)

zozo said:


> Recently seen <Godless> also is a good ride..
> 
> And the The Frankenstein Chronicles starts a bit with a


Got both on my to watch list


----------



## Danny (7 Apr 2018)

Working my way through 24 and lost.


----------



## Gill (7 Apr 2018)

LondonDragon said:


> Altered Carbon - Netflix masterpiece, not to be missed!
> Nailed it! - The most hilarious baking show on Netflix!! lol
> Stranger Things - Awesome second season also


 Really Must recommend these.



zozo said:


> Recently seen <Godless> also is a good ride..


Again another to add to your watch List.

I spend most of my days watching boxsets so Love Netflix

Also from Netflix:
Of Course all the Star Trek, The new Discovery has been very good.
One Punch Man - A must for any Anime fan/Otaku
The Good Place - Comedy really good
The Santa Clarita Diet - Dark Comedy with some very funny oneliners in amongst it.
The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt - Tituss Andromadon is an hilarious character
TerraNova - Netflix are showing this from a few years ago - Liked the premise of it and was a good watch
3% - Distopian drama, with some very good characters
The Long Long Holiday - French Cartoon, but very very good
Shingeki No Kyojin (Attack on Titan) - Amazing Anime with alot of blood and gore, very very good story and character development.
The Expanse - Scifi - Slow Burner but worth sticking with.
Cleverman - Very Very Good Aboriginal Mythology, And is you are a fan of Aborginal based Tv Drama - I would highy recommend Redfern Now. 
Damnation - Very good


If you are a Fan of Neil Gaiman and his many Graphic Novels etc. I would Recommend American Gods - There is some deviation from the original story -but overall a very well made adaptation - Only wish they had gotten Tori Amos to play Easter, instead of that has been plastic. Was not sure of Ian Mcshane to begin with, but grew on me as it went.  Really looking forward to how they depict all the Gods in this.


Adult Cartoons:
Corner Gas - Just started and like it alot
Brickleberry - National Park scenario - Hilarious
BoJAck Horseman - Very Good
F is for Family - This was just great
Bobs Burgers - just so much about this is great and the characters are all special.
King of the Hill - One of the all time greats - Propane Salesman Hank Hill


Legion - for the Xmen fans is just brilliant with all the canon being used.
Falling Water - People who can Dreamwalk - Very Very Very Good
One that has started recently and I am enjoying it alot is - The Terror - Great acting so far
Jamestown - Early Settlers with the Virginia Company in America. Very Good so far, Season 2 just finished.


----------



## zozo (10 Apr 2018)

Gill said:


> Damnation - Very good



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6106704/

Yup thanks, 

watched all 10 episodes in 3 days.. indeed very good watch..


----------

